# Thanks ttoc



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Just want to say thanks, just received my parcel from forge full of goodies Courtesy of my my voucher i won in the raffle at eventt 10.  Thankyou to all involved.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice one Mal, enjoy the goodies  

Paul


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Hope you don't forget about your good mates at your locals meet mate


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Enjoy


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

You got that Liquid fitted yet buddy? also what goodies did you select ?

Charlie


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

just fitted mate, love it. I got a shortshift, vac hose set and som more engine caps.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

You'll have to show it off at ADI in October


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Cant make that. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Doh 

How about France in September [smiley=bulb2.gif]


----------

